

Special collection of freeware tools for system administration - ColinWright
http://www.brendangregg.com/specials.html

======
bruceboughton
>> pam_happy_hour.c PAM happy hour module. This creates a happy hour on
Solaris during which passwords aren't required, any will do. Full example
here.

Now we know what caused the Dropbox issue...

------
skimbrel
> bottom This is the opposite of top, it displays processes that are using the
> least CPU.

This is exactly what I need! I've been planning an awards ceremony for the
developers of the most efficient software running on my systems (measured in
CPU cycles, obviously). This will make selecting candidates so much easier.

------
mbubb
Anyone know where I can get #!/usr/dt/bin/dtksh? I NEED xmanagerstat.

Thanks!

~~~
wladimir
It only exists on Solaris AFAIK, as part of the CDE window manager
environment.

~~~
mbubb
Hah - learned something. Thought it was part of the joke.

------
lewispb
Rewind cd-roms?? Is this a joke!?

~~~
wladimir
No it's not a joke. If you forget to rewind your CD-ROMs before storing them,
the next person using it might start reading at the wrong position. This can
result in incomplete or corrupted data.

------
mbubb
He forgot one that I use all the time: <http://xkcd.com/221/>

~~~
TheNewAndy
He had something in the same spirit: (though this one outputs a decidedly non-
random number)

<http://www.brendangregg.com/Specials/notrandom.c>

~~~
delinka
The same spirit in the way that a closed door is similar to an open door. XKCD
generated a random number to return, notrandom.c did not.

I fail to see similar spirits here.

~~~
yalue
You can easily write your own:

    
    
      #!/usr/bin/perl
      #The following was generated by a fair dice roll,
      #guaranteed to be random
      exit 4

------
peterwwillis
A few programs I would like to see:

    
    
      * an automatic 'why-is-the-system-down' excuse generator plugged into procmail
      * suid-root 'system cleaner' (kills all processes but the user's own bash shell)
      * an ld_library hook (fix_all_errors.c ?) to force exit() to always return true
      * a vi plugin for Emacs
      * a program that forces the admin to type the entire 100-bottles-of-beer song before
       - logging in as root
       - editing sudoers
       - implementing NIS or RSH
       - starting any process with a listening tcp/udp socket as root

------
GaryOlson
makezombie.c is a fake. No processes called "zombie" are running on the system
after I invoke this. Also, a real zombie program should randomly chew on other
processes until the other process itself is a zombie. This needs more work.

